# Are Old Model S Cars Still Any Good? (NEW VIDEO)



## Gr8dane (22 d ago)

Hi - I make car videos in my spare time, and my latest one is about my 2012 Model S (P85).

If you enjoy car videos, take a look!

I hope you enjoy it and I would love to hear any feedback you might have. Be sure to let me know in the comments on YouTube that you are a member from here, so we can represent and grow the community!

Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi @Gr8dane! Welcome to the forum!
I've moved this post to the Videos subforum.

Please note that we require all such videos to be posted in a single thread. This is now your thread. Given that, you may wish to update the subject of the post with your channel name instead of the specifics of your first video. LMK if you have any questions.


----------



## Gr8dane (22 d ago)

Fantastic - Thank you very much. Sorry for the incorrect placement!


----------



## Gr8dane (22 d ago)

Funclub said:


> It's a great review, very insightful!


Thank you very much. I appreciate the feedback!


----------

